# Foam brush marks on veneer after staining



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

We bought this kitchen table from JC Penny. Must have been poorly finished as the finish started to peel as soon as we got it. (after water, etc would spill on it). So I took 60 grit sandpaper and removed almost all of the stain. Then I applied two coats of Minwax stain and it looks great....except for the brush marks!! So, I'm thinking of maybe using mineral spirits to remove them. Then restain if I need to. Any better ways?

Thanks


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wsommariva said:


> We bought this kitchen table from JC Penny. Must have been poorly finished as the finish started to peel as soon as we got it. (after water, etc would spill on it). So I took 60 grit sandpaper and removed almost all of the stain. Then I applied two coats of Minwax stain and it looks great....except for the brush marks!! So, I'm thinking of maybe using mineral spirits to remove them. Then restain if I need to. Any better ways?
> 
> Thanks



Brush marks? I would think using 60x would leave it's own marks. If you got it wiped down, use a rag with the stain, and you'll have no brush marks.












 









.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

The 60 grit did a great job-I used an orbital sander. The brush marks are from the stain that I just applied.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

The only wood I can think of that you could stain after 60 grit is Oak. I would have brought it up to 150, minimum of 120 if you are going for a dark stain color. Did you wipe the stain down after you applied it? Minwax is a wiping stain. Put it on with a brush or rag and wipe it down with a rag to remove the excess after letting it sit on the wood for a while, usually less than 15 minutes.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Seems my last post disappeared, so this might be a duplicate.

The sanding went well and the stain I applied went well. The table looks great except for the brush marks I made from my staining.

A friend said to just resand and re stain. I'll make sure to remove excess stain with a rag this time.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

My re-sanding didn't go well. Apparently the stain was not dry enough. Needed a chisel to remove stain dots. I then applied more stain to the light areas and this time removed excess with a rag.

I'll see tomorrow what it looks like. I may need to stain the light areas again. Boy - what a learning experience.


----------



## Tony B (Jul 30, 2008)

*So how come.....*

you just didn't return the table?


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

We thought of that. But didn't.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Jobs all done and looks good. I had to re sand and re apply stain to the light areas. Then I applied 5 coats of polyurethane.

Main problem was applying the stain and not removing excess with a towel. Instructions said to apply liberly and didn't say to remove excess. If I had known this beforehand the job would be near perfect and taken half the time.

I'll never make the same mistake again, I hope.


----------



## Leo G (Oct 16, 2006)

This is your first semester in the school of hard knocks. Looks like you passed the 1st course.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I hope that some day all my projects will be A projects.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

wsommariva said:


> Main problem was applying the stain and not removing excess with a towel. Instructions said to apply liberly and didn't say to remove excess. If I had known this beforehand the job would be near perfect and taken half the time.
> 
> I'll never make the same mistake again, I hope.


Right on the can under "Stain Application", on the third dot down, it says: *Be sure to remove excess stain with a clean cloth.*

Moral: When all else fails...follow directions.:yes: Actually it's helpful to read the directions first.












 









.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

I don't think my minwax gel can had that. Although I needed a magnifying glass to read it. Maybe I missed it. Regardless, it looks real good (looks GREAT compared to what it was) and I learned something.


----------



## jack warner (Oct 15, 2010)

60 g. damn that made my toes curl. way to course.


----------



## wsommariva (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok, here's some more info. The 60 grit using a vibrating sander did a quick job. And I used lots of pressure. 

The table now looks great.

I did have a problem in one area near an edge. I removed all the veneer. About two square inches.

But, compared to what I had, it's night and day.

It's a cheap table that I was able to save.


----------

